# What is this



## Eric Richardson (Sep 4, 2016)

A friend of mine purchased this 20 years ago, but he doesn't remember what it is. Does anyone know? This picture is of the tool lying flat.

View attachment 112775


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 4, 2016)

That's a doohicky that makes round too-its...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 4, 2016)

Looks similar to a drawer slide . I really have no idea what tool it may be . Are there any markings on it?
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Richardson (Sep 4, 2016)

No markings, just smooth aluminum. The one end is a roller and the square end is loose and pivots.


----------



## Jordan Pisowicz (May 26, 2018)

I'd say that it's a hinge on one end and a drawer slides on the other. Hard telling what for bit I'd guess it is half of a pair of them. I've got a few of these "hey what is this " posts I've been meaning to throw out there too, haha.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

